# Best Panoramic Tripod for Virtual Tours?



## dracalud (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi guys!  I am just getting started in photography.  It's a hobby and I want to try to start transitioning into making it a business.  I have an opportunity to do virtual tours for real estate.  Wondering...what is the best panoramic tripod for the money?

I appreciate any and all advice and guidance!
Thanks so much.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 9, 2010)

Do you mean tripod, or tripod head, or both.  I am kinda thinking you want the whole set.  For a panoramic head Nodal Ninja has the lower prices and has some good stuff.  There are some plastic stuff out there fairly inexpensive but I am not going to put one of my cameras on it.

As for a tripod something fairly sturdy and easy to adjust and move around quick.  Must have good rubber feet, homeowner wont like your tripod scratching up their floors.  There are several very good tripod manufacturers they all have models that are similar to one anothers.  Sometimes it just comes down to preference in maybe the leg locks or color.  Since you just starting and you want it for real estate.  You should be able to find a nice aluminium tripod for a decent price.  Don't really need a fancy light (read expensive) carbon fiber one since your not going to be hiking around all day with it.


----------



## mygirlu (Mar 16, 2010)

360Precision is the best panoramic tripod I concern for virtual tours...


----------

